# Best Way to Hide Gap Between Cabinet Side and Wall



## scrasch

So, I'm building a cabinet for a bathroom and it's effectively floor to ceiling. I'm having to build it in place against my initial plans due to a brain fart. Anyway, now that I've got the sides up, I notice that one of the walls that the cabinet is going between is not even close to plum. The cabinet side is about 1/8" off the wall at the bottom and about 1.5" off the wall at the top (a span of approximately 7 feet). It's too late to scribe the face frame to match the gap and hide it as I've already cut to width and stained the face frame. So I'm turning to the experts to give me some ideas on how best to hide the gap while not being "too" obvious.

my fault for not checking for plumb and I about vomited this morning when I realized it.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## cabinetman

scrasch said:


> So, I'm building a cabinet for a bathroom and it's effectively floor to ceiling. I'm having to build it in place against my initial plans due to a brain fart. Anyway, now that I've got the sides up, I notice that one of the walls that the cabinet is going between is not even close to plum. The cabinet side is about 1/8" off the wall at the bottom and about 1.5" off the wall at the top (a span of approximately 7 feet). It's too late to scribe the face frame to match the gap and hide it as I've already cut to width and stained the face frame. So I'm turning to the experts to give me some ideas on how best to hide the gap while not being "too" obvious.
> 
> my fault for not checking for plumb and I about vomited this morning when I realized it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steven


A few questions:

Is there a full wall on both sides?

Are there doors/drawer fronts, and if so where?

If there are doors and drawer fronts, what's the overlay?

The width of the face frame.?












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC

That is why they make molding.

G


----------



## scrasch

*Answers and Reply to Molding*



cabinetman said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Is there a full wall on both sides? Yes
> 
> Are there doors/drawer fronts, and if so where? one large pull out hamper on the bottom, a drawer in the middle (about 40" off the floor), and doors on the upper section (from about 48" off the floor to the ceiling)
> 
> If there are doors and drawer fronts, what's the overlay? .5"
> 
> The width of the face frame.? 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
See answers to your questions above. As for the molding, I can put a piece of molding on there but I can't picture what would look good and not draw too much attention to the fact that the molding at the bottom is not as wide as the moulding at the top. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## del schisler

scrasch said:


> See answers to your questions above. As for the molding, I can put a piece of molding on there but I can't picture what would look good and not draw too much attention to the fact that the molding at the bottom is not as wide as the moulding at the top. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You would have to have a very good eye to see it . Make 2 small trim piece's and put one over the top and draw a line on the under neath side one than cut it to the line now that would fit to the wall and make the molding streight on the cabnet . my 2 cent's


----------



## cabinetman

With that much out of plumb, it will be difficult to do anything that won't be noticeable. You could cut a flat trim piece that's only 1/4" thick. Since you have 1.5" of FF showing between the door edge and the wall, the moulding can be as close as 1/8" to the edge of the door straight, and the outer edge tapered to fit the wall. 

Or, you could make the moulding as thick as the door frame












 







.


----------



## verdesardog

Just taper the scribe molding to keep an even reveal on the cabinet. Probably only you will notice....


----------



## rrich

verdesardog said:


> Just taper the scribe molding to keep an even reveal on the cabinet. Probably only you will notice....


+1

(Isn't that what the "Perfect Butt" was invented for?)


----------



## Eddie

*A picture would help to see the problem a little better, this way we can assist you on how to correct your small problem. Picture please.*


----------



## BigJim

scrasch said:


> See answers to your questions above. As for the molding, I can put a piece of molding on there but I can't picture what would look good and not draw too much attention to the fact that the molding at the bottom is not as wide as the moulding at the top. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I think C-man was asking if your unit went between two walls or was there an inset? If there is an inset with at least one wall forming an outside corner, is there a possibility that the unit can be brought out to the outside corner or will it need to go all the way back into the inset?

If the unit can be brought out to the outside corner you can make trim to over lap the outside corner and mount the cabinet against the trim. This way you can install the trim plumb and no one will know the wall is out of plumb.


----------



## cabinetman

jiju1943 said:


> I think C-man was asking if your unit went between two walls or was there an inset? If there is an inset with at least one wall forming an outside corner, is there a possibility that the unit can be brought out to the outside corner or will it need to go all the way back into the inset?
> 
> If the unit can be brought out to the outside corner you can make trim to over lap the outside corner and mount the cabinet against the trim. This way you can install the trim plumb and no one will know the wall is out of plumb.


+1. That's a good point. He didn't really make it clear.












 







.


----------



## pianoman

*Wall out of plumb*

I think that I would fix the wall. Rick


----------



## scrasch

Thanks for all the responses. I appreciate all the suggestions and recommendations. My solution was to scribe another strip of wood and attach it to the outside of the existing face frame. Since I am going to cover any remaining slight gap with some molding, I didn't need it to be a perfect scribe. It fits in nicely. Noticeable to me Since I did it an we all know how noticeable the minor mistakes are to the builder. I doubt anyone else will notice as it doesn't stand out too much. 

The perils of not fully doing your homework and planning appropriately before starting to build.


----------

